# Elm slab coffee table



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Got this from one of the gurus here, a while back...
Tried stick legs, didn't like...

TT drew an amazing plan for a simple base...:yes:

Not yet assembled, am thinking about a stretcher just below the top...

Pics of original design v new.

Thanks fer lookin'

p


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

if I did a stretcher.. I'd put it up high under the top, so as not to impeade the lower shelf. 

Much nicer with the new legs :thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautifull table! :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice
i have a cherry slab table i built with legs i dont like either
i might try something like you did
Robert


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think I drew it a little differently, but the way you did it looks good too. 

:thumbsup:










.


----------

